# Why I use and like my vex



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Clinch said:


> I heard if you buy a sonar, it turns you into a arrogant, cocky, prick. Looks like I heard right.


You rang?????? Even the flasher on the Lowrance is better than a vex.:evilsmile


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

see what ya started jayjaymo !!! i actually have both and use both ! my vex is hooked to my bucket and i can run n gun and sit and look between my legs to see screen and simpler to pull up transducer when fish on .for gills and crappies i find fast and simple good !! (like microwave ) but if i need bottom seperation -say for perch-walleye -cats i use the m-68 and take the time and patience (like my gourmet meal) and i can lock the position in unlike the vex . so the answer my friends is enjoy what you have and having both aint bad !


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

ih772 said:


> I find the menu system very easy to use. Its all right there in front of you at the push of a button, just read what it says. Maybe the guys that have a hard time with it, are the same guys that read at a second grade level and need a machine that's dumbed down for them.


Or an instructor to put up you tube videos.....:evil:


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

jacktownhooker said:


> see what ya started jayjaymo !!! i actually have both and use both ! my vex is hooked to my bucket and i can run n gun and sit and look between my legs to see screen and simpler to pull up transducer when fish on .for gills and crappies i find fast and simple good !! (like microwave ) but if i need bottom seperation -say for perch-walleye -cats i use the m-68 and take the time and patience (like my gourmet meal) and i can lock the position in unlike the vex . so the answer my friends is enjoy what you have and having both aint bad !


Exactly what I wanted...........Hahahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!

Really for my aplications and tourny fishing yes I need to run and gun, down a hole in a hurry and for that I love my vex, not aposed to the dark side just dont got the cash now. Jacktown your point was well taken two units can be usefull and if I had a boat and not a kayak I would duel use it, but I like the $80 sonars for the yak incase I tip (I am sure the die hard lowrance guys would say just put the vex on there and tip it thats all there worth:lol. I just wanted to state why I love the ole bugger and proly gunna keep her for a while.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

I haven't had the opportunity to use a Lowrance on ice, but have 2 on my charter boat. That is all I've used on my boats for 30 yrs with great reliability and performance, until the last unit. The fishfinder portion quit working just over a year after purchase. I'm now thinking Raymarine next time. I don't know how well the Lowrance will hold up to the rigours of ice but maybe I'll try it. I do know my vex has stood up to major abuse for over 11 yrs and still going strong. I'm on battery #2 and transducer #2 is acting up, but it gets beat hard. Just got back from the big NAIFC tournament on Devils with pro ice teams from 7 states and I didn't see anyone using anything but vex's or marcum's. The marcums are more powerful and have more features, but the vexilars are more reliable. The high power of the marcum is good for messing everyone else around you up.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I was on my way to Cabelas last weekend to buy a Showdown, got out to my truck and it wouldn't start, ended up buying a starter instead. 

Lifes a beach.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Fishctchr, not good, I have had two on my boat and they cannot take the vibration of big outboards and rough waters. The key pad went on one of them and the other unit just quit working. They were both professionally mounted on ram mounts. I have a raytheon L470 lcd and garnin 182 gps currently both have treated me well so far.


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

StumpJumper said:


> I was on my way to Cabelas last weekend to buy a Showdown, got out to my truck and it wouldn't start, ended up buying a starter instead.
> 
> Lifes a beach.


If I had a nickel for all the times this kind of thing happened to me I could buy 100 lowrances, 300 vexilars, 150 humingbirds, 175 marcums and about 250 showdowns. Life is one heck of a beach sometimes.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I'm tellin ya. Also noticed my water pump dripping while I was under there. 

05' 3/4 ton Ram with 40K miles.... POS.


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

StumpJumper said:


> I'm tellin ya. Also noticed my water pump dripping while I was under there.
> 
> 05' 3/4 ton Ram with 40K miles.... POS.


01' Ranger 2wd bigger and more usless POS:lol:


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

JayJayMo said:


> 01' Ranger 2wd bigger and more usless POS:lol:


 2003 h2 even bigger POS.:lol::lol::lol:. the truck sat for a while and the front end is fued up.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Bought a FL-8 over 16 years ago it's takin' a lickin' and it's still a tickin'. I didn't have ta worry about what to buy as it was the only show in town back then. I guess when it wears out I'll have to make a decision as to which make and model on the market to buy.   But do ya really need all them bells and whistles ta catch a fish??   I see the bottom, I see the fish, I see my lure, and I see the seperation between 'em, what else do I need?


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

GoneFishin said:


> But do ya really need all them bells and whistles ta catch a fish??


No.



GoneFishin said:


> I see the bottom, I see the fish, I see my lure, and I see the seperation between 'em, what else do I need?


You'll see when you get your new graph.


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

walleye said:


> Somebody has sonar envy and low self esteem.[/quote
> 
> Come on, you cant come up with anything better than that? Very laim. I have a good idea on how to test out your sonars. How bout ih, sea nympho and walleye all get together with your sonars during your next manfest circle jerk session and stick the ends up each others *****es. Make sure they are set to mark homosexual ****bag morons, I bet you'll get reading off the charts.


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

Clinch said:


> walleye said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody has sonar envy and low self esteem.[/quote
> ...


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

How long you mods gonna let this go on, it"s always the same guys coming to a flasher thread, starting their crap


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

Great comeback sea ****. You sure put me in my place. It must suck to be you. I bet it sucks real bad.


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

tommy-n said:


> How long you mods gonna let this go on, it"s always the same guys coming to a flasher thread, starting their crap


Don't lump me in w/ that _db_.


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

COME ON YOU GUYS!! JUST STOP!! This crap has to end!Capnhook


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

All I'm gonna say is look at the title of the thread, we don't come to your x67 threads and start bashing, at least I don't:sad:


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

tommy-n said:


> All I'm gonna say is look at the title of the thread, we don't come to your x67 threads and start bashing, at least I don't:sad:


FOR THE LAST TIME!!! 

All I said was "I'll stick w/ pushing buttonson my graph"! :rant:

YOU AND OTHERS HAD TO PIPE IN ABOUT MY COMMENT BEING OUT OF PLACE. YOU DON'T GET TO DECIDE WHAT SHOULD BE POSTED, OR WHAT POSTS MESH W/ THE TITLE GOOD ENOUGH. IT'S YOUR WHOLE 'US & THEM' LOGIC THATS CONTORTED.

BYE :irked:


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Your not the only one there's 4-5 guys doing it all the time, I have already sent pm's to the mods before this.

You can't keep picking at people and expect nothing to happen:sad:

I'm done here:sad:


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

tommy-n said:


> Your not the only one there's 4-5 guys doing it all the time, I have already sent pm's to the mods before this.
> 
> You can't keep picking at people and expect nothing to happen:sad:
> 
> I'm done here:sad:


Don't worry tommy-n, I will admit it I made a comment on the "reconditioned vex" thread, I thought I would just give him my opinion and I didn't pay attention to the title of the thread. Just got to antsy to give me .02 cents. For that I appologize, because I know you made a comment towards me for writing it. Again, I totally see what you were saying about coming onto a vex thread and throwing in the x67c junk when it was a question about vex's. I will pay more attention towards the title from now on. Now lets all just get along.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

tommy-n said:


> How long you mods gonna let this go on, it"s always the same guys coming to a flasher thread, starting their crap


Just till now.


----------

